# For all of you with Resident Services too close to the airport



## loveclove (Jun 7, 2020)

So about a week ago I discovered I couldn't move RS and was extremely frustrated because it stands 5 tiles from my airport! I was about to reset and lose all my progress.
After looking at some threads here I made my peace with it and started decorating around it. I'm overall happy on how it turned out! So I decide to share some pics so it may help someone in the same situation get a little inspiration! 
Do you think it turned out ok?





Left side




Airport exit (how cute is soleil here?)




Right side


----------



## Nami (Jun 7, 2020)

That turned out lovely! It looks very natural.


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 7, 2020)

I like it


----------



## loveclove (Jun 7, 2020)

Nami said:


> That turned out lovely! It looks very natural.


Thanks! That's the look I was going for


----------



## Ren from Scrantonia (Jun 7, 2020)

Gorgeous


----------



## naranjita (Jun 7, 2020)

I think it looks absolutely gorgeous! also, the fall season looks so pretty in this game, I can't wait


----------



## loveclove (Jun 7, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I think it looks absolutely gorgeous! also, the fall season looks so pretty in this game, I can't wait


It is! Everything is golden


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 7, 2020)

It looks so lovely and i love the natrual vibe, soleil is definitely the cherry on top !! quite jealous of your resident services being so close to the airport entrance now!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 7, 2020)

I really love your entrance, it's pretty!


----------



## PajamaCat (Jun 7, 2020)

So pretty! I also have resident services right by my airport and this is definitely giving me some inspo!


----------



## Rokushi (Jun 7, 2020)

It turned out great!


----------



## patrickg (Jun 7, 2020)

Really looks beautiful  Very creative problem solving. Super welcoming.


----------



## telluric (Jun 7, 2020)

It looks awesome!! I love having a garden bench by the airport, its where I usually sit while waiting for someone who I'm trading with to come!


----------



## Sloom (Jun 7, 2020)

wow, I had no idea RS could get that close to the airport. I'm a big fan of what you did! I think it makes it look very cozy which I'm a big fan of


----------



## Ellew93 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey! Do you have a dream address for your island? It looks lovely I’d love to see it!


----------



## crispmaples (Aug 18, 2020)

It turned out lovely! That was the main reason I reset my island. I got inspiration, all of them looked good, but it just wasn't what I wanted for me. I am glad you didn't have to reset though. This looks perfect, especially with the fall colors.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 18, 2020)

Ellew93 said:


> Hey! Do you have a dream address for your island? It looks lovely I’d love to see it!


I do and I just updated it! If you check it out let me know what you think 
_*2031-6581-9929*_


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

That looks gorgeous! Love the natural look, and the orange roses and peach trees match so well with the fall lighting.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice! I love the waterfall and the cliffs in back, as well as the pretty roses lining the paths~

I also have my RS really close to the airport... but that was literally the biggest selling point of my island for me  I was kind of shocked when so many people were complaining about it, and saying how they HAD to reset because of it  I mean, to each their own, but BOY I didn't expect it to be nearly universally hated! Anyway, here's how I did mine-








I've changed it a bit since taking those pics, though. The trees are now peach trees and I've move my peach stall and there's just instruments and the music player/benches there (and a music stand, which I thought fit). I've also changed the bushes, hydrangeas aren't my favorite. And the areas around it that you get glimpses of are changed now. Also, I know the marimba doesn't match the colors that well, I know, but I still keep it because my mom played marimba, so I have a soft spot for them. Counting the bushes, my RS plaza is exactly six steps from the airport (the airport dock is LITERALLY just off-screen).

Anyway, I liked how it gave me the ability to keep the most developed part of my island up front and center. The further away you get, for the most part, the more "wild" my island gets (with the exception of a small cafe and hot spring in the back). The shops are directly to the right of the RS plaza, and the museum is a bit behind them. To the left is a marketplace (at the point of these pics, a neighborhood) and a playground. I just love how it lets me separate areas this way ☺

EDIT: Oh! And I've been TTing in fall, and I've been liking it... but I'm surprised 'cause I think the pics I keep seeing must be heavily filtered or in a different month, 'cause I'm in October (northern hemisphere, obviously) and it's more yellow than orange! Maybe it changes for November or something? It's still pretty, though!


----------



## cinch (Aug 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 18, 2020)

cinch said:


> That's so cute, great job! I feel you, mine is also pretty close to the airport (although not quite as close as yours). I've never really figured out what to put in between them, but this helps. I had a road but i'm in the process of redoing my entire island.


Yah, I thought mine was as close as it gets, but it seems OP beat me by a tile  I personally like not having TOO much space. I've seen people with big, long pathways to their RS... which look nice, but they just feel like they take up a lot of space to me.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 18, 2020)

It looks great! I wouldn't have thought it was an issue at all if I saw these without context.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice, natural decoration! It's making me even more excited for fall!



Serabee said:


> Anyway, I liked how it gave me the ability to keep the most developed part of my island up front and center. The further away you get, for the most part, the more "wild" my island gets (with the exception of a small cafe and hot spring in the back). The shops are directly to the right of the RS plaza, and the museum is a bit behind them. To the left is a marketplace (at the point of these pics, a neighborhood) and a playground. I just love how it lets me separate areas this way ☺



This is how I set my island up, as well - heavily developed near the airport, moving back to more rural, less developed as you head toward the back.

My airport is right in front of the Nooklings' shop, which is next to RS. It makes it easy to come back from trips and hit my shops, or to let people who come over check on what's for sale.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 18, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Very nice! I love the waterfall and the cliffs in back, as well as the pretty roses lining the paths~



This looks really good, as does OP's. My Resident Services is 6 steps from the airport as well, exactly like yours. I liked it at first, then disliked it, but now I'm liking it again as I mess around with decorations/paths/fences.  I particularly like the bushes in yours, I might have to try that out!


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 18, 2020)

worked out nicely, glad you don't have to reset


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

dude. this is  epic. Mine is also super close to the airport... hey could u show me a picture of your island map?


----------



## Serabee (Aug 18, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Very nice, natural decoration! It's making me even more excited for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, in addition to liking how it looks, I also love the convenience! When people stop by and ask if they can visit my shops I'm like sure- no problem! They're right over here 



kayleee said:


> This looks really good, as does OP's. My Resident Services is 6 steps from the airport as well, exactly like yours. I liked it at first, then disliked it, but now I'm liking it again as I mess around with decorations/paths/fences.  I particularly like the bushes in yours, I might have to try that out!


As soon as I picked my island, I KNEW I'd have a lined path going up to RS. Originally I used flowers, but as soon as bushes were announced, my first thought was "THOSE ARE PERFECT FOR MY ENTRANCE"


----------



## Uffe (Aug 18, 2020)

Mine isn't that close, but I saw the title and had to check it out because I'm struggling with an entrance of my own.


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sometimes, it is more important what you do with what you have.

In “New Leaf,” I had more than one town in which a pond was immediately south of the Train Station. One way I made it work was have bushes separating that pond from the tiling of the Train Station. It worked out.

The original post shows a good example of making something, which may not seem appealing, work out,


----------

